# Survey costs.



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Hi All.
Having agreed a purchase 'subject to survey' I e-mailed 3 companies asking for a price for a pre-purchase survey. Out of the three companies only one replied!
However this company have advised me that the surveyor they use in our purchase area (Alicante) is on holiday until the 6th Sept, but have asked today for payment in full. This is prior to even having a proposed date for the survey. As I am being asked for over 1000 Euro my question is; is this normal practice?

As always your replies/advice eagerly awaited.

Nick.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NickH01 said:


> Hi All.
> Having agreed a purchase 'subject to survey' I e-mailed 3 companies asking for a price for a pre-purchase survey. Out of the three companies only one replied!
> However this company have advised me that the surveyor they use in our purchase area (Alicante) is on holiday until the 6th Sept, but have asked today for payment in full. This is prior to even having a proposed date for the survey. As I am being asked for over 1000 Euro my question is; is this normal practice?
> 
> ...



I wouldnt pay anything til it was at least established when the surveyor would be arriving. IME, Spain isnt into surveys like we are in the UK. When we were looking it was never discussed with our abogado. Whether the properties had the right permissions, licences and werent illegal was more the concern

Jo xxx


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

350 Euro it cost us and payment upon completion of the survey.
So if you ask me it is not normal practice to a) charge you over a grand and b) ask for upfront payment.


----------



## RedG (Oct 16, 2015)

Pazcat said:


> 350 Euro it cost us and payment upon completion of the survey.
> So if you ask me it is not normal practice to a) charge you over a grand and b) ask for upfront payment.


Hi Pazcat,
e350 sounds very reasonable. Do you have the details of the surveyor that you used please?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

RedG said:


> Hi Pazcat,
> e350 sounds very reasonable. Do you have the details of the surveyor that you used please?


... as it was over a year ago, she may not remember and/or they may not still be in business.

Usually, surveying is undertaken by architects in Spain.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think this was the place, the website looks different but it's the same names and addresses. 

Architects - Pacheco & Asociados


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

RedG said:


> Hi Pazcat,
> e350 sounds very reasonable. Do you have the details of the surveyor that you used please?


We've just used this guy based around Gandia Surveys Spain | Surveyor Spain - very happy with service


----------



## RedG (Oct 16, 2015)

Many thanks for the replies guys


----------

